# Dover Calais ferries today 25.11.2010



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

No ferries between Dover and Calais today, the French port staff are on strike yet again.

Sea France passengers with advanced bookings being transferred from Dover to Dunkirk.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/ferry/

Missed that Peggy I was so worried about the snow :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Use*

"(Again)"

That is why we almost always use P&O Hull Ferries or Stena Line.

TM


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I know it's a pain to all those travelling... 

BUT that's the beauty of a motorhome, at least we can park, make tea and have a bed...  

bump..


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_and have a bed... 
*bump..*_

Steady on tonka!

'Spose it is one way to pass the time!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

bump.
Is that what they call it now.

The French know how to cause disruption They simply ground the ports.

No wonder many of our countrymen do not like them.
dave p


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

locovan said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/ferry/
> 
> Missed that Peggy I was so worried about the snow :wink:


Blooming cold here ain't it Mavis!

Have you seen any snow yet?

Everything crossed for tomorrow.

Peggy xx


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

ferries now running a normal service

joe


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

pippin said:


> _and have a bed...
> *bump..*_
> 
> Steady on tonka!
> ...


At least it's not *bump bump *pippin :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Strikes*

It's criminal after what they did to our lamb chops all those years ago.

Russell


----------

